# حقن البلاستيك من الالف الى الياء



## ابو يوسف (18 يوليو 2010)

*

*​ 

*تصنيع البلاستيك بطريقة Molds Injection ] فكرة عامة :*
*يمكن القول إن أسلوب تصنيع البلاستيك بطريقة Molds Injection هو الأسلوب الشائع الاستعمال في تشكيل المواد البلاستيكية وهو أيضا واحد من أقدم الأساليب في هذا المجال.*​ 
*واليكم ملخص القول *
*Injection من الالف الى الياء*
*ويتلخص الموضوع فى عده نقط:*
*1- تصنيع البلاستيك بطريقة Molds الحقن*
*2- تحضير الخامات البلاستيكية*
*3- البدء في تصميم Machineالحقن*
*4- Molds Injection وماكينات الحقن*
*5- طرق حقن البلاستيك*​ 
*وكل هذا فى المرفقات *​


*وشكرا*​


*




​*​​


----------



## أبو 14 (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله بركاته 
أخي firas_ ana شكرا على هذا الموضوع المهم لكن لو أفدتنا بموضع صناعة المطاط بنفس الطريقة *


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202668.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202667.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145386.html

هذا ماكتبته فى هذه الصناعه


----------



## أبو 14 (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
حياك الله أبا يوسف شكرا على المعلومات القيمة حول صناعة المطاط
أخي أريد صناعة قوالب مطاطية تدخل في صناعة الديكور الحجري ممكن تساعدني من حيث طريقة صناعة القالب الرئيسي 
هذه بعض الصور للتوضيح


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 يوليو 2010)

اخى الحبيب انا متخصص فى صناعة مواسير البلاستيك وخبرتي قليله فى صناعه المطاط
فأنا حضرتك مش هفيدك كويس للاسف
وشكرا


----------



## أبو 14 (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
شكرا لك و وفقك الله أخي أبا يوسف


----------



## أمل مشرق (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو يوسف (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الاعضاء


----------



## المهندس_ابوبكر (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لجميع المهندسين العرب


----------



## ابو يوسف (21 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## hussein2020 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ابو يوسف علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wks316 (19 أغسطس 2012)

بروكت وجزيت خيرا


----------

